# New Quilter w/ a question



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello Homesteaders!

Every year, one of my goals is to begin to quilt. But I never end up doing it. It is all very complicated to me but I still want to try.

I am a VERY inexperienced sewer but I have 2 sewing machines and can thread a bobbin.

I get the basic premise of quilting but am missing a basic concept:

How does the top fancy sewing get done? Is there a special machine or just people are that good at free hand sewing?


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

There are two methods for quilting the layers together, which appears to be the "fancy top stitching" you are asking about. One is handquilting, which I do. It is just very small, even, running stitches in the pattern of your choice. Some quilters free-hand with no set pattern, or you can use a template to mark a pattern on the quilt top. You use a special pen that disappears when you wet it. The second method is machine quilting. It is done with a special long arm quilting machine. Some quilters do this for a living by charging for the service. Don't be afraid to jump in; I'm a self-taught quilter and I've finished 3 bed size quilts that I'm very pleased with.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

You can also do the quilting with a regular sewing machine. No need for a fancy long arm or to pay anyone to do your quilting. I quilt all my own with my regular sewing machine -- just drop the feed dogs and use a darning foot and you're ready to roll. Have fun.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Another way of quilting your quilt is to use a walking foot on your sewing machine and quilt in straight or wavy lines. This is especially helpful for a quilt that is mainly constructed in squares. 

For free motion quilting (FMQ), here are some good sources: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGNOS5JQHYQ[/ame] 
http://www.generations-quilt-patterns.com/free-motion-quilting.html
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39I5A3iyCtw[/ame]

These are a good beginning place for using a walking foot: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C07ZCHYtQ7M[/ame]
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=A2C4D76E129BB901AFD2A2C4D76E129BB901AFD2


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you so much! Your instruction, insights, resources and encouragement. 

Fourthistles: Way to go on the quilts!

I am going to give it a go! YouTube and Google are awesome unless you can't figure out the search terms :ashamed:

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

For you first quilt, might I suggest making a small one (lap quilt size) and use the stitch in the ditch technique (SID)? It is much easier for beginners than free motion quilting (FMQ), although fairly boring. As an alternative, you could also tie the quilt.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

make a quilted table runner...very easy to manage.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with the start small suggestions!  
Quilting is _easy_. There's a reason little girls used to start making quilts before they ever made clothes. Straight lines, regular seam allowances (1/4"), etc. Just don't bite off a big, beautiful queen sized quilt that is over your head and will take too long. You need some immediate feedback of something small and easier to finish.

There's a knack, I'll agree, but it's a really straight forward process. Start with a simple pattern like 9 patch blocks.


----------



## Delion (Dec 6, 2013)

Mrs.Thankful,
I'm in the same boat you are. I've wanted to sew a quilt as you do, but the challenge is immense as I considered a full sized quilt. I don't know how to plan the purchase of fabric, and then wonder if I invest all that money only to give up in discouragement. 

So it finally came together this fall, with this small, first attempt. It measures 33" by 38". It's made with scraps of fortrel and other salvaged material. I wanted to get a feel for what's involved and was pleased that it's easier than I imagined. 

I "quilted" with hand sewn running stitches, but need more practise. 

I hope this encourages you to give quilting a try.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I need to get back to making quilts, and use up that huge stash of material!

One thing I figured out, (no one taught me-I learned as I went) when you go to put the three pieces together (top, filler layer, and bottom), use a lot of big safety pins to hold them together while you stitch. Start from the center of the quilt and work outwards, so it will hold together better. The layers want to slide, and the safety pins help hold it. 

I use the regular sewing machine to top stitch, nothing fancy, just what ever follows the pattern in the material, if it looks good, I'm happy with it. 

Another thing, I can't put anything down on paper. I "create" in my mind and start cutting pieces out and lay them on the floor and play with them till I develop something. 

Get some bicycle clips and roll up the excess quilt while you run the part you are stitching through the arm of the sewing machine. It helps contain the bulk. They are metal thingies that look like bracelets, should be in the sewing section. Flex them open and clamp around the bulk of the rolled up quilt. They are called "bicycle clips" because years ago gentlemen would fasten them around their pants cuffs to keep them from tangling in the bicycle chain and sprocket. 

Have fun, buy more material, use pretty color thread for contrast, and enjoy making something with your own hands.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

if you want something for your bed but still be a good starter try the foot of the bed runner. it is only at the foot of the bed and is like 6-7 feet long and 18-24 " wide. looks stunning on a plain comforter. do start small so you don't get over whelmed. I like elenor burns as she is very step by step and there is no missed steps or assuming that you would know something. the irish chain and trip around the world is a good start. next might be a 9 patch or 4 patch. 9 patch is my favorite. I too want to start up again.. I just can't quite jump back in.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks all! I broke my ankle, leg and foot and have been in the hospital. I missed Christmas and New Years and am really bummed. But I have another surgery scheduled for Wed and then more bed rest so... hand quilting I will go!


----------



## Delion (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune, wishing you a speedy recovery. 

My dearest friend, who is my quilting inspiration, suffered a bad fall last winter, breaking an ankle on one leg and above the knee on the other. She still has a long journey ahead with physiotherapy. So I can really sympathize with what you are going through, Mrs. Thankful. Quilting will go a long way to helping you through the days ahead. 

With kindest thoughts, <<<HUG>>> Keep good courage!


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you so much Delion!


----------

